# COLOMBO | Cinnamon Life | 153m | 45 fl | 39 fl | 30 fl x 2 | 10 fl | U/C



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148011443&postcount=611









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/Bigeh0_A...tagged=colombo









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...edirect.viglink.com/?format=...gged%3Dcolombo


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Source: http://cinnamonlife.com/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...www.instagram.com/p/Bk6zCvkg...n-at=256215927











https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...w.instagram.com/p/Bk_wKjUnMQJ/?tagged=colombo


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...w.instagram.com/p/Blk5ZENle9r/?tagged=colombo









https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...www.instagram.com/p/BlfESGGl...ken-at=6875546


----------

